# New Pickups For Peavey Grind 5



## davisjom (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm looking into replacing my pickups in my Peavey Grind 5. But I'm not sure what to get.
The dimensions are:
4.23 in x 1.5 in
(107.95 mm x 38.1 mm)
Any and all ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 8, 2011)

Peaveys active pups, Emg's, Seymour Duncan basslines and Bartolinis if you want drop in replacements. There are higher end options available like Nordstrand, Delano, Villex, and Lace bass bars ect. Just tryout some stuff find out what sound you are looking for.


----------



## davisjom (Oct 8, 2011)

iron blast said:


> Peaveys active pups, Emg's, Seymour Duncan basslines and Bartolinis if you want drop in replacements. There are higher end options available like Nordstrand, Delano, Villex, and Lace bass bars ect. Just tryout some stuff find out what sound you are looking for.



I've played some bartolini mk-1's and Nordstrand Big Singles. (Both i love)
But the dimensions dont match up quite right.
Which would you recommend? I like to switch up styles alot, i play any kind of music.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally say barts for that bass. If you get Bartolinis dont get mk 1's they are the lower end import pups. Order the usa models. that said I was very pleased with the Peavey Cirrus pickups I have played with if you dont wish to reroute the body. Any pickup you choose will most likely be a huge improvement in sound. The grind basses I have played all are well built My only gripe with them is the pups. I hope this was helpful feel free to ask any more questions you have man. Keep slappin da bass


----------



## davisjom (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot. You've been a huge help. I think im going to go to sweetwater and ask one of their guitar techs.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 10, 2011)

sweet deal let us all know whats up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

The Bartolini P2 size pickups will come pretty close to fitting.


----------



## ericsleepless (Oct 14, 2011)

Go with some passives. I love my 18v active EMG-Hz pups but I don't like replacing 29 volt batteries every 2 weeks.


----------



## davisjom (Oct 16, 2011)

Passives are the plan. I dont have the extra money to get a battery box put in, nor do i want to


----------



## davisjom (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait. Aren't the Hz's passive?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

davisjom said:


> Wait. Aren't the Hz's passive?



They are. Perhaps he's thinking of the preamp.


----------



## davisjom (Nov 5, 2011)

Well folks, the plan so far is to get Bartolini 72M55C (Bartolini 72M55C (EMG 45 Shape)- 5 String Soapbar Bass Pickups) .25 inches longer, but thats not a big deal (i think), I would like to have a 3-way selector switch installed, and have the control knobs be 1 volume (closest to bridge p-up), 1 bass (underneath 'volume' knob), 1 mids (right of 'bass' knob), and 1 treb (right of 'mids' knob).
The problem is all of this will cost around $300, give or take. I paid $275 for my bass used. would it be worth making all these changes?
(Sorry if i'm not making sense)


----------



## dnoel86 (Nov 5, 2011)

ericsleepless said:


> I don't like replacing 29 volt batteries every 2 weeks.



Do you leave it plugged in when you're not playing it or something?


----------



## iron blast (Nov 11, 2011)

davisjom said:


> Well folks, the plan so far is to get Bartolini 72M55C (Bartolini 72M55C (EMG 45 Shape)- 5 String Soapbar Bass Pickups) .25 inches longer, but thats not a big deal (i think), I would like to have a 3-way selector switch installed, and have the control knobs be 1 volume (closest to bridge p-up), 1 bass (underneath 'volume' knob), 1 mids (right of 'bass' knob), and 1 treb (right of 'mids' knob).
> The problem is all of this will cost around $300, give or take. I paid $275 for my bass used. would it be worth making all these changes?
> (Sorry if i'm not making sense)



If you want an active neck thru 5 string you wont find one in this price range. Much less even close to this sexy or nice Imho. I would deff do it.


----------



## davisjom (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not going for active. To much hassle, batteries suck, dont feel like paying for additional routing. Which is why I was planning on putting in some barts


----------



## iron blast (Nov 13, 2011)

ok I feel you on the active hassle. Good choice on the Bartolini's they make excellent pups. I have em in my 5 string they are some of the best sounding pups I've played thru.


----------



## ericsleepless (Nov 23, 2011)

dnoel86 said:


> Do you leave it plugged in when you're not playing it or something?



What do you mean *NOT PLAYING*........????


----------



## iron blast (Nov 23, 2011)

ericsleepless said:


> What do you mean *NOT PLAYING*........????



I think he was getting at leaving the plug in the guitar while its on its stand it drains the battery faster in an active bass


----------

